# Peugeot boxer fan staying on.



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Well Barryd has does it again and needs some advice regarding Hank. In his words-

_The engine fan on our 1996 Peugeot boxer 2.5td seems to be running on after turning the engine off for ages. It's taken 10-15 min to go off just now after a pretty normal drive. Sometimes I've had to restart the engine to get it to go off but that didnt work this time.

Temp gauge is actually below normal before it goes off and I'm concerned next time it will just stay on and flatten the battery.

If this happens can I just disconnect the battery to stop it? _

Any help for Hank would be gratefully received.

Help for Barry is a far more difficult problem to solve.

Thanks in advance.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

As said on the other channel. Pulled onto grass did a load of driving about trying to find the best spot and the fan went off straight away. 

Maybe its too hot on E'Leclerc car parks I dunno.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a look at the thermal switch on the radiator, usually at the bottom somewhere, and see if the connections are bridged by corrosion. The switch usually operates a relay to control the fan so not much current needs to pass.

Also, check the fusebox down by the front wing if you have it, that gets affected by water ingress.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok thanks Peter, will have a look and see what I Can see.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try and find the fuse for it first and remove it Barry or it could start up while your hands are in it. :surprise: With your luck that is bound to happen. :crying:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Barry as this thread is getting technical you made need the following idiots guide.

Radiator - flat black thing that gets very hot, it will be under the bonnet (big flap at the front of the vehicle).
Fan - spinny round thing next to the radiator that doesn't stop when the engine does or when you put your fingers in it.
Fuse box - box with lots of plastic connectors in (don't remove them without noting what size goes where).
Relay - something to ask a auto electrician about as it is a magically box full of fairy dust.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Twunts! (You know who you are)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Twunts! (You know who you are)


And he drives a Hymen.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As your Motorhome (the big white thing) is now reclassified as 'Artifact' here are a few tips.
Open the bonnet (,big white flappy thingy at pointy end) . You'll notice in the corner a rather muscular black Nubian. He'll be holding a stick with a bunch of ostrich feathers tied to the end of it. When the fan is on, said Nubian will be waving the stick and ostrich feathers combination up and down causing a heck of a draft which is supposed to cool the engine.
Now, this is the important bit, have you recently raised his overtime rates to a groat-and-a-half? If you have then the problem is that said Nubian is only freewheeling during normal working hours and then waiting for overtime rates to click on to earn a bunch of dosh.
Solution is to tell said Nubian to elevate himself from his ass during normal working hours as due to the economic climate overtime will not be allowed until there is an upturn in ths engine management industry.

Regards A. Twunt


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. That last post makes more sense to me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its happened again. I never found the relay or even the fuse box to be honest and its been ok these past few weeks. A few times it runs on for 5-10 minutes but today it wouldnt go off even after 20 minutes. Parked up on the Canal du Midi but I did faff about for a while on rough ground trying to find the best spot to park. Its not hot here and the temp guage was normal.

In the end I was worried about it flattening the battery so I just disconnected the battery. Nothing reset itself so when I connect it back up again the fan starts. It always seems to be when I mess about parking. Intermarche car parks seem to effect it most.  I dont think E'Leclerc is as bad. Havent been in Lidl. 

What are the consequences of me just disconnecting and reconnecting when I am ready to leave? Is it possible something will reset itself with the battery disconnected? Im worried I might effect something with this method so the fan wont come on when its really needed.

If possible Id rather leave it until we get home in a few weeks.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Look on the side of the fan, there should be a 2-pin connector in a wiring spur.

Disconnect that and the fan should go off.

Also, look for the temperature switch as per my previous post.

Assume you haven't got aircon in there?

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Peter

No Air con in here.

I reconnected the battery just now after about an hour and there was a slight whine for a second of the fan but its now off with the battery connected. So I deduce from this that the sensor is perhaps working but its not working properly in that the engine has to be quite cool for it to go off.

There seems to be no pattern to it though apart from it seems to happen when I do lots of faffing about before parking.

Perhaps I should have given it longer but will it not drain the battery?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Peter
> 
> No Air con in here.
> 
> ...


Our current van had a fan problem with the relays or something and some bright spark fitted a switch to the dash, I got an Auto sparky to sort it out as it was putting a light on on the dash, which I had to turn off myself, as no one round here had the gear to do it, so if you can find the feed wire to the fan put in a switch so you can turn it off in the cab, but as Peter says, it sounds like a sensor or something acting up, is the dash temp up high as they struggle to get up to half way on the 2.8jtd, never had the fan come on unless I leave idling for an hour or more.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

It does sound as though you have been using the engine to "faff about a bit" looking for a good place to park and of course there hasn't been much airflow because you are not actually driving. It could be that you have an overheating problem that at the moment is only minor and only manifests when you do car park maneuvers! After said engine has cooled down I would check level of coolant. 

If it is something that you want to leave until you return home then try to avoid any traffic jams on your way!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks but its not getting hot. I had a new sensor for the temp gauge put in earlier this year as it went mental and was suddenly showing off the scale after 10 minutes driving. All was fine after that.

Gauge is normal and you can let it get quite hot up a mountain pass, pull in and turn off and the fan is either off or doesnt run on long. When its happening the temp gauge is pretty normal or even low. Its still on well below 90 deg but no pattern to it.

I really dont think its an overheating problem but will check the coolant.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> I really dont think its an overheating problem but will check the coolant.


Check the oil while you're at it. you know what you're like!>


----------



## rustydog321 (Dec 22, 2007)

Terry if your engine has two fans take the cover off the square box on the back of the fan and you will find a relay inside take the relay out, then take the relay out off the fan next to the problem fan and put that relay into the the fan that's giving you the problem, then when you can get new relay. Mike.


----------

